# our Ted and his family



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all thougt i would share some pics of our fert Ted and his family Ronnie charlie and eddie .


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so sweet the ferret looks so much like our badger


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

THATS SOOOO SWEET!
sorry i got excited!
how old is your ferret?


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks carol , love to see a pic of your badger . 

here are somemore pics


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

we got 5 2 sandy 1 albino 2 polecat
this is badger as last year baby


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thats badger









and his father, ink.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you could of turned the pics round the right way miss


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

The mother, Jilly









and Gerard


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> you could of turned the pics round the right way miss


I couldn't they're on my photobucket like that


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

oops no pic hang on ill try again lol


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

dinner time ( when i can find pic lol )


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

dinner time


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics I love ferrets and the pup is very cute also


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all great pictures,,, lovely ferret and puppy,,,,


fadey and carol,, yours are gorgeous to,,,,,,beautiful pics,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

all the pics are well nice, i used to have polecats and ferrets  took em rabbiting wiv the jack russells we did.

wonder if i get moaned at about that


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

carol said:


> we got 5 2 sandy 1 albino 2 polecat
> this is badger as last year baby


awww badger is gorg


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

All the pictures are really good


----------

